# trivialement



## bmguagnini

Bonjour à tous.
Voici mon premier post, je fais un traductorat Français-espagnol à Buenos Aires et j'ai un problème de comprehension par rapport à cette phrase-ci:
Le foie n'est pas *trivialement* que le plus gros viscère du corps.
Donc, je pense que je comprendrais bien la phrase si elle n'avait pas ce _trivialement_ là (c-a-d _Le foie n'est pas que le plus gros viscère du corps. _ça serait quelquechose comme: Le foie est encore plus que le plus gros viscère du corps. ça irait ?). Mais je ne trouve pas le vrai sens de ce _trivialement._
Est-ce que vous pourriez m'aider ? Il s'agit d'un article pour un magazine français.

Merci d'avantage.


----------



## lamy08

Bienvenue sur le forum!

J'avoue que ce mot est un peu bizarre, mais il faut le comprendre dans le sens de: _vulgairement dit._


----------



## bmguagnini

Formidable.
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## totor

Je ne sais pas si c'est bien correct, mais j'ai vu beaucoup de fois ce mot employé dans le sens de *en gros*.

Par exemple, dans le livre que je suis en train de traduire à ce moment-là :

[…] ce que l’on peut traduire *trivialement* par le fait que […]

Est-ce possible ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que _*trivial*_, étymologiquement, signifie *banal*, *ordinaire*, et que ce n'est qu'au XTXe S. qu'il a progressivement glissé vers le sens de _*vulgaire*_, *grossier*.
N'oublions pas non plus - pour sa défense - que l'adjectif *vulgaire* a initialement signifié *populaire*, *accessible à tous* (pensez à la vulgarisation scientifique !).

Il en découle que *trivialement parlant* signifie ici _*communément parlant*_, _*comme il est dit partout*_... Il n'y a en effet pas une once de vulgarité ni de grossièreté dans cette phrase.


----------



## OLN

Dans la phrase "Le foie n'est *pas trivialement que* le plus gros viscère du corps", je pense aussi que le sens est  banalement dit/comme communément parlant, comme communément dit ou admis/ pour parler sans originalité, mais j'aurais changé la syntaxe :  "Le foie *n'est pas que* trivialement le plus gros viscère du corps".

Littré


> En parlant des pensées et des expressions, qui est extrêmement commun, usé, rebattu. (...)
> Style trivial, style bas, commun, de carrefour.
> Littré - trivial - définition, citations, étymologie





> [vieilli ou littéraire] banal, commun, éculé, ordinaire, plat, rebattu, ressassé, usé
> trivial - Définitions, synonymes, conjugaison, exemples | Dico en ligne Le Robert



Cela dit, l'adverbe est peu usité et la syntaxe surprend. On aurait bien aimé avoir la source du texte. Serait-ce une traduction ?
Je me demande si on ne pense pas à "superficiellement /grossièrement parlant", ce qui pourrait équivaloir à "Le foie n'est pas que tout bonnement/ pas que bêtement le plus gros viscère". 
(_Trivial  _en anglais a le sens insignifiant voire futile, d'où l'idée de superficialité)


----------



## OLN

totor said:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est bien correct, mais j'ai vu beaucoup de fois ce mot employé dans le sens de *en gros*.
> Par exemple, dans le livre que je suis en train de traduire à ce moment-là (en ce moment ?) :
> _[…] ce que l’on peut traduire *trivialement* par le fait que […]_


Ca me surprend que tu l'aies vu beaucoup employé.
Traduire un mot ou une expression trivialement par un(e) autre (en langage trivial), oui, mais "traduire quelque chose trivialement par le fait que "?
Il faudrait plus de contexte et la source.


----------



## totor

OLN said:


> Ca me surprend que tu l'aies vu beaucoup employé.


Bon, peut-être que pas tellement, OLN, mais des fois.

Ce qu'il y a de certain dans mon affirmation c'est qu'en générale je suis surpris par l'emploi du mot.

Par exemple, dirais-tu que dans cette phrase :


totor said:


> ce que l’on peut traduire *trivialement* par le fait que


le mot est employé dans le sens de


> D'une manière banale, ordinaire, sans originalité [?]


Voilà une autre apparition dans le même livre que je traduis


> en ce moment


[…] en ces matières, et pour le dire *trivialement*, il paraît un peu […]

Je crois qu'ici, en tout cas, c'est le sens donné par Piotr qui l'emporte :


Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> *accessible à tous* […] _*communément parlant*_, _*comme il est dit partout*_


ou bien toi-même


OLN said:


> comme communément parlant, comme communément dit ou admis


plutôt que


totor said:


> *en gros*


Et


OLN said:


> la source du texte. Serait-ce une traduction ?


Pas du tout, OLN, il s'agit de Renaud Garcia dans _Le Désert de la critique._

Il arrive que dans votre langue il y a certains mots (pas beaucoup, bien sûr) dont le sens n'est pas le même que l'on comprend en l'écoutant. *Typiquement* est un autre de ce genre de mots.


----------



## Bezoard

Ce n'est pas, en principe, le sens exact.


totor said:


> totor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ce que l’on peut traduire *trivialement* par le fait que
> 
> 
> 
> le mot est employé dans le sens de
> 
> 
> 
> D'une manière banale, ordinaire, sans originalité [?]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

C'est un anglicisme dont l'intoduction à pu être facilitée par le vocabulaire des sciences, des mathématiques en particulier, où l'on parle de *solution triviale* pour une solution évidente, banale.


----------



## totor

C'est une question que je pose à OLN, Bezoard :

Dirais-tu que dans cette phrase le mot est employé dans le sens donné par le CNRTL : D'une manière banale, ordinaire, sans originalité ?

Non pas, à mon avis.


----------



## Bezoard

Il faudrait le contexte entier pour en juger mais a priori 
[…] ce que l’on peut traduire *banalement* par le fait que […]
pourrait correspondre.


----------



## girou4

> C'est un anglicisme dont l'intoduction à pu être facilitée par le vocabulaire des sciences, des mathématiques en particulier, où l'on parle de *solution triviale* pour une solution évidente, banale.


Super intéressant je ne le savais pas ça!


----------



## JClaudeK

Bezoard said:


> C'est un anglicisme dont l'intoduction à pu être facilitée par le vocabulaire des sciences, des mathématiques en particulier


Vraiment ? Je n'en suis pas convaincu.

 Larousse donne deux significations pour _trivial_, dont l'une est désignée comme 'littéraire':


> * trivial, triviale, triviaux*
> 
> 1. Qui est d'une crudité choquante, malséante ; grossier, vulgaire : Plaisanteries triviales.
> *2.* _Littéraire._ Qui est banal, commun, qui relève du simple bon sens, de la réalité la plus évidente : Une solution tout à fait triviale.
> Synonymes:               rebattu - usé



Le Robert donne trois acceptions:


> * trivial, triviale, triviaux*
> 1. Vulgaire, contraire aux bons usages. Langage trivial. ➙ grossier, obscène.
> *2.* _vieilli ou littéraire_ Ordinaire, commun, banal. Détails triviaux.
> 3._ Sciences, anglicisme_ Banal, non scientifique. Hypothèse triviale.


Cf. _Littré_ #6


----------



## Bezoard

Précisément. Comme le dit le Robert :


> *2.* _vieilli ou littéraire_ Ordinaire, commun, *bana*l. Détails triviaux.
> 3._ Sciences, *anglicisme*_ *Banal*, non scientifique. Hypothèse triviale.


l'anglicisme consiste ici à avoir remis au goût du jour un adjectif parfaitement français mais qui était très vieilli voire obsolète (également un anglicisme semblable !). C'est un anglicisme de sens qui est d'ailleurs un peu gênant étant donné le sens normal, non encore éteint, de l'adjectif "trivial".


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Qu'appelles-tu « sens normal » : le sens étymologique, c'est-à-dire « banal, ordinaire » ? Et le sens dérivé serait « vulgaire, grossier » ?

Le problème, c'est que le sens que j'appelle ici "dérivé" est déjà très peu utilisé (vs cru, grossier, obscène...), alors le sens initial...! C'est pourquoi, si je pense systématiquement (et par précaution) d'abord à « banal » quand je lis « trivial », je m'empresse d'enclencher la seconde, vers les zones du « vulgaire » (au sens « populaire  »), pour finir dans l'obscène...


----------



## Bezoard

Non, j'appelais le sens normal le sens qui est donné en premier dans les deux dictionnaires, le sens théoriquement le plus courant : vulgaire.


----------



## JClaudeK

Bezoard said:


> C'est un anglicisme de sens qui est d'ailleurs un peu gênant étant donné le sens normal, non encore éteint, de l'adjectif "trivial".


Pour moi, "trivial" a/ a toujours eu avant tout le sens premier ***, à savoir "banal":


> TRIVIALITÉ, subst. fém.
> *Étymol. et Hist. 1. a)* 1611 plur. _trivialitez_ « choses de peu d'importance, communes, ordinaires ou familières » (Cotgr.); 1772 _trivialités_ « traits d'expression, propos communs » (Fr. de Baculard D'Arnaud, _Épreuves du sentiment_, Paris, 1773, p. 52);* b)* 1669 « caractère de ce qui est banal, trop commun » (Widerhold _Fr.-all._ et _All.-Fr._); *2. a)* 1803 « caractère vulgaire de quelque chose, fait de faire référence à une réalité considérée comme basse » (Chateaubr., _Génie_, t. 1, p. 551); 1846 _d'une trivialité à faire rougir un enfant_ (Proudhon, _Syst. contrad. écon._, t. 2, p. 69); *b)* 1789 « propos d'un réalisme choquant » (_Le Moniteur_, t. 2, p. 410); 1825 « trait d'expression, propos vulgaire » (Delécluze, _loc. cit._).     Dér. de _trivial_*; suff. _-ité_, v. _-té_.





> ** **trĭvĭālis* (De _trivium_ (« carrefour de trois voies ») avec le suffixe _-alis_.)
> 
> Triple.
> Qui peut être trouvé partout, trivial, grossier, vulgaire.




D'ailleurs, il n'y a pas qu'en anglais que  "banal, de peu d'intérêt" est le seul sens. En allemand,  espagnol, italien, ..... aussi.

Dans le Wiktionnaire l'ordre des significations est inversé et il n'est pas question de _vieilli ou littéraire _:


> *trivial*
> 
> Qui est extrêmement commun, usé, rebattu ; il ne se dit guère que des pensées et des expressions.
> _C’est une pensée fort *triviale*._
> _… un tel réalisme est littéralement_ *trivial*.
> 
> Sans grande importance.
> _Cela est *trivial*._
> _Phrases *triviales*._
> 
> _(Par extension)_ Qui est facile, aisé.
> _Cette démonstration est *triviale*._
> 
> Qui est vulgaire, grossier.
> _Langage *trivial*._
> _Expressions *triviales*._
> _Détails *triviaux*._



En quoi serait-ce "commettre" un anglicisme que de "réveiller" (si jamais il s'agissait de ça) cet emploi de _trivial_ ?


Version éditée


----------



## Bezoard

Eh bien, cela dépend de ton âge. La seule définition dans mon Petit Larousse illustré de 1970, c'est "bas, grossier - _Expression triviale_". Le mot n'était employé que dans ce sens-là de manière courante. Le sens ancien de "banal" était complètement enterré dans le vocabulaire courant. C'est dans le sens des mathématiques, dans ces mêmes années, que j'ai découvert les _solutions triviales_, sous l'influence évidente de l'anglais, mais c'était encore très spécialisé, même si l'emprunt remontait à quelques années. C'est ce que confirme le TLFi à "trivial" :


> En angl. le lat. _trivialis_ a donné également un adj. _trivial_ au sens de « commun, banal, familier », puis, plus partic., « négligeable, peu important », d'où son empl. en math. pour qualifier des données sans importance ni intérêt (1915 ds _NED Suppl._2), p. ex. si elles sont égales à zéro ou présentent des caractéristiques de relation ou d'identité qui les rendent non conséquentes.


Puis, le mot dans l'acception "banal" s'est soudain engoufré dans le vocabulaire courant, au point que le Petit Larousse illustré de 1983 écrit : 'Vulgaire, grossier - _Expression triviale || _D'une évidence banale et sans intérêt_ || Math. _Se dit d'une grandeur qui présente un caractère particulier insolite, d'une relation que son évidence rend banale et sans intérêt."

Pour complément d'information, voici les notices du _Dictionnaire étymologique_ de Baumgartner et Ménard, et du _Dictionnaire des Anglicismes_ du Robert.


----------

